# Sputniks



## Highlander (Aug 27, 2006)

I am just wandering, has anybody built model Sputniks,full size Spuniks were built at,

www.berwickshipyard.com

I think, that the Spuniks were a real good looking boat, just as they were built, without a whaleback or with. If any Spunik models have been built and you have photos. Is there a possiblity, that you might share your photos please.

Jim.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Jim,

I've seen a lot of model trawlers built in my time but never seen a model of one of these little boats....don't know why because, as you say, they are nice looking boats.

However try asking on the two sites linked below, you'll probably have to join, but we are a friendly bunch and will try to help if we can.

best of luck,

neil.(Thumb)(Thumb)

http://www.radiocontrolmodelboats.com/forum.htm

http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/


----------



## Highlander (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello Neil,

Thanks for your reply, fine to hear from you, there was a photo of the Coral Isle, that had been uploaded into Fishing Boats, you may have seen it. Jim Pottinger had mentioned that he drew plans for a model, that were published in a Model Magazine, how long ago, I dont know, maybe Jim will see this thread and give a reply as to when the drawing's were published. Neil, I am a member of trawlerphotos, I have looked through the models there and nothing to be found. It would probably be an idea to start a thread there. 
Will also look into www.radiocontrolmodels.com/forum.htm a bit later in the week.

Thanks again Neil.

Jim.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

of course you are, jim.
stupid of me not to realise that now, as we have spoken on there before......i think senility is setting in.
never mind......i'll sit in a corner and just make noises to myself, lol.
good luck with the project,
neil.


----------



## Highlander (Aug 27, 2006)

Neil,

There is no such thing as senility, its better known as,, an age thing, and is there enough room in that corner for two LOL

Jim.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

My model plan of Sputnik Coral Isle was drawn at 1/25 scale on two sheets and was included in Model Shipwright magazine No141.


----------

